
Amazon bans sale of most editions of Adolf Hitler’s Mein Kampf - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/mar/16/amazon-bans-sale-of-most-editions-of-adolf-hitlers-mein-kampf
======
TeaDude
Good. You shouldn't buy Mein Kampf ...it's in the public domain! (Well, the
original german version is...)

A thoroughly punishing read but adults are entitled to inspect it for
themselves so that it may never happen again. The infantalization of culture
continues...

------
sumosudo
“Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it.” ― Edmund Burke

~~~
krapp
We all know that history, though, including the people who are trying to
repeat it.

------
powerslacker
I get that people want to stop the spread of Nazi propaganda, but making it so
that people can't purchase Mein Kampf just because of the ideas that it
contains is reminiscent of a dystopian novel. Where are independent
researchers supposed to get access to these books in their printed form? The
internet is already subjected to massive censorship and historical
revisionism. It's a bit troubling to think of a world where Amazon determines
what information is and is not available to the public.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
Not censorship. Not revisionism.

People can still buy the book.

Independent researchers can get their copy from a library, or any other
bookseller.

Amazon is not determining what information is available to the public.

~~~
opless
Once one person decides to do something and it’s seen as okay, more people
will do it.

Companies are just the same, suddenly the entire society will fall into line.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwagon_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwagon_effect)

